# Looking for a downloadable Service manual.



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Only place I know for yami's is yamahapubs.com.
Not cheap, but you do get exactly what you pay for.
Also, check with your nearest service shop, if the tech is in a good mood
he might copy the manual onto a usb drive for you.


----------



## swampdrummer (Feb 21, 2007)

Give this place a try.
http://eu.readmanual.com/

I just downloaded a service manual for my Mercury 6 hp


----------

